
The Stock Buyback Swindle - atlasunshrugged
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/08/the-stock-buyback-swindle/592774/
======
benj111
Is there anything inherently wrong with buybacks v paying dividends? If a
company generated $1 does it make a difference whether its paid as a dividend
or as a stock buy back.

The 2 major differences seem to be tax treatment, and financial benefits
accruing to the CEO. It doesn't seem like it would be hard to base CEO pay on
say EPS stripping out the effects of share buy backs, if that's the concern.

I'm just not convinced that stock buybacks are the bogyman they made out to
be.

